# BOSTON | South Station Tower | 206m | 677ft | 51 fl | U/C



## Cojapo (Jun 4, 2006)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*South Station Tower*
Boston, MA 










_Previous scheme_

The South Station development will consist of the completion of the South Station Transportation Center at the lower levels of the project, plus the addition of a 49-story, 920,000-square-foot office tower, a 200-room hotel, a 150-unit residential condominium building, a nine-story, 455,000-square-foot office building, and parking for approximately 900 cars. 

Important considerations in the master plan were the preservation of the historic South Station Head House building; the linkage of the existing train station and bus terminal; and the ability to facilitate future pedestrian access to the waterfront.










The venerable c.1899 South Station, a major rail hub for Boston and the region.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

any renders or construction pics?


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

is this it?










"By Thomas C. Palmer Jr., Globe Staff | June 29, 2006

The South Station area will see monumental changes over the next decade, as a development team led by Hines Interests LP yesterday received the go-ahead to build a 40-story glass office tower, hotel, and other buildings on a block now dominated by trains and buses.

Hines, along with its development partner, TUDC LLC, a subsidiary of Tufts University, intends to begin construction next year on the first phase of a decade-long build-out, 1.76 million square feet of air space over South Station and above and along the adjacent bus terminal.

When complete, the connected complex of buildings will include a sleek tower designed by famed architect Cesar Pelli, a 200-room hotel, condominiums, office space, stores, and 943 parking spaces. It will cost an estimated $800 million.

Some $40 million will be spent on transportation improvements that will almost double the size of the bus terminal. Subway, commuter rail, and bus areas will be more directly connected to each other, juxtaposed with separate spaces and entrances for the condos, hotel, offices, and parking.

Construction on the complex, which has been about nine years in the planning, will begin at a time when the idea of building housing in combination with office and commercial space near transportation nodes -- so-called transit-oriented development -- is popular in Massachusetts.
Photo Gallery Towers of Boston
Take a look at the buildings that make up the Hub's ever growing skyline.

``This is in my view transit-oriented development on steroids," Dan Wilson, executive director of the transportation group Move Massachusetts, said at a recent meeting about the South Station project.

Yesterday, the Boston Zoning Commission approved changes sought by the developers, the final approval they needed before beginning construction.

David Perry, senior vice president of Houston-based Hines, said he plans to start construction on the first of three phases -- the Pelli tower and transportation improvements -- next year, assuming a tenant can be found for a significant amount of space in the tower.

The Boston office market is steadily improving, and no significant new space is currently being built, though several projects are in various stages of planning. Perry said the renewed demand for office space and completion of a long approval process, which saw many changes to the project, happen to coincide.

``Our planning process has been almost a decade," he said in a recent interview. ``You have to believe in the city and the strength of this location, knowing you have very little control over the timing of the outcome."

A chiseled glass tower, designed by Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects of New Haven will be erected over the back portion of the commuter-rail platform, away from Atlantic Avenue. It was moved from an earlier planned location above the South Station building itself, and is slender so as to reduce effects on the Rose Fitzgerald Kennedy Greenway and the Fort Point Channel area.

``This tower has been sculpted to minimize shadows," Perry said.

The initial development plans for the site called for more than 2 million square feet of additional development over the station, including a 759-foot-high tower, which at the time was criticized as too tall. Yesterday's zoning approval allows a 621-foot tower with 40 floors of office space -- or 41 floors at the same height if the developer chooses to substitute residential condos for some of the office space.

Phases two and three would include residences, a hotel, and a nine-floor office building.

Elkus/Manfredi Architects Ltd. of Boston is designing the hotel and residences. All of the new buildings would have lobbies or public spaces several floors above the transportation levels, accessible by shuttle elevators in lobbies facing Atlantic Avenue.

Although the tower was criticized as too high when it was proposed in 1998, the response to Hines executives' changes through the years has been positive at recent public meetings. ``This is a big improvement," said Ann Hershfang, a member of WalkBoston, a pedestrian advocacy group.

The tower would be the tallest in Boston since 46-floor One International Place went up in 1987."





...or not?


----------



## Cojapo (Jun 4, 2006)

Yup, that is it, although the number of stories is 49, not 40 as that article says.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Very elegant! Nice! glad to see Boston having a sort of boom!


----------



## Cojapo (Jun 4, 2006)

The office vacancy rate it about 4% and they are about to have a bunch of high-rises going up. I know it's been asked, how can I post pics?


----------



## hello345 (May 27, 2006)

Copy the image adress of whatever image you want to post then click on the little pic that looks like a mountain with a sun on the lower part of the right side of the post reply. Paste the adress in that and that should post the image.


----------



## hello345 (May 27, 2006)

Unrelated question:

What is going on at this site near south station? its going on at the corner of south and essex street right near south street station. I found htis pic from "goodharbor" on Flickr on the construction . I would really like to know what it will be:

http://flickr.com/photos/goodharbor/1410156200/


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

When is this thing going to get underway already ?


----------



## Cojapo (Jun 4, 2006)

Dale said:


> When is this thing going to get underway already ?


Construction on this has already started. I'll try to get pics over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Cojapo said:


> Construction on this has already started. I'll try to get pics over the next couple of weeks.


Oh, sorry. Missed that. Great news!


----------



## Cojapo (Jun 4, 2006)

hello345 said:


> Unrelated question:
> 
> What is going on at this site near south station? its going on at the corner of south and essex street right near south street station. I found htis pic from "goodharbor" on Flickr on the construction . I would really like to know what it will be:
> 
> http://flickr.com/photos/goodharbor/1410156200/


A small 12 story building. Nothing special.


----------



## thf5007 (Apr 19, 2007)

Cojapo said:


> The office vacancy rate it about 4% and they are about to have a bunch of high-rises going up. I know it's been asked, how can I post pics?


4 percent.. jeez thats lower than in manhattan. Boston really needs more office space.


----------



## RON-E (Sep 25, 2007)

thats a nice glass beauty that will fit in nicely with boston!


----------



## romanamerican (Apr 28, 2007)

nice building, happy to see something is going up in Boston, although it is already a perfect city as it is now...wonderful!


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

Very nice Boston!


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

any condo projects for Boston?


----------



## Cojapo (Jun 4, 2006)

Taylorhoge said:


> any condo projects for Boston?


There is a 31 story, aprox 325 feet, tower called 45 Province going up right now. I have to start a new thread for that one. There is a 35 story proposed next to the Prudential Tower, but people are putting up a fight because of the shadows it may cause. The condo market has cooled a bit for Boston but the office market is heating up, so most of the new highrises will be for office use.


----------



## hustle3999 (Jun 20, 2007)

i need to swing by South Station, didnt know there was development there. Is it true that a Marriott is going to be part of the Filene's Tower?


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Holy moly they're starting to build this thing? Damn, I've been waiting for, like, 7 years for them to start this!

Though the version they had back then was taller, with a spire.


----------



## hello345 (May 27, 2006)

Any construction pics?


----------



## ...create (Oct 2, 2007)

I personaly like the previous scheme better. I feel that it maybe have been taller, and it would have made a stronger, more elegant gesture on the skyline.


----------



## sam-whit-kid (Oct 5, 2007)

what did the previous scheme look like???


----------



## palindrome (Nov 25, 2004)

Previous:


----------



## ...create (Oct 2, 2007)

Exactly, I feel that it is much nicer. But maybe I am to romantic! I just wish that the latest scheme was more expressive. Also how do I post pics?


----------



## Gerard (Mar 1, 2004)

Here's how to upload your pics and get them showing here

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=339254

So are we getting some update pics from Boston from you now ??


----------



## ...create (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry, no updates from me in Boston, but I can update from nyc. I will be moving back to Boston in the future, then I will be updating everyone.


----------



## Cojapo (Jun 4, 2006)

I was at South Station on Saturday, and sadly, nothing worth taking any pics of. 
This is what it looks like now.


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

So why is this listed 'u/c' ?


----------



## palindrome (Nov 25, 2004)

I think they are reinforcing the old building right now. Moreso prep than U/C i guess.


----------



## Cojapo (Jun 4, 2006)

palindrome said:


> I think they are reinforcing the old building right now. Moreso prep than U/C i guess.


You are right. I guess I should have said prep, not U/C. My bad!:bash:


----------



## 2468 (Feb 3, 2008)

any updates on this?


----------



## Cojapo (Jun 4, 2006)

2468 said:


> any updates on this?


This should break ground in the next month or two, according to a local newspaper. This has been one of those projects that has taken forever to get going. They've been doing some prep work for the last few months. It's been painful waiting for this. I just want to see it get out of the ground!!


----------



## 2468 (Feb 3, 2008)

Cojapo said:


> This should break ground in the next month or two, according to a local newspaper. This has been one of those projects that has taken forever to get going. They've been doing some prep work for the last few months. It's been painful waiting for this. I just want to see it get out of the ground!!


Thanks. I know what you mean.


----------



## AmericanSkyscraper22 (May 8, 2009)

any new updates?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

no, and it's probably going to be that way for at least another 5 years. Most likely the project is dead, there's been no news on it for over a year.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*~ Bump!*

*An $850 million plan to return South Station to bygone glory*












> When South Station opened in 1899, it had 28 tracks that sprawled from Atlantic Avenue to Fort Point Channel. Today, with only 13 tracks, trains idle outside the station while they wait for other trains to vacate berths, causing maddening delays.
> 
> Governor Deval Patrick wants to change that with an $850 million South Station expansion project, one of the major components of his sweeping transportation plan that includes projects across the state costing billions. Patrick is preparing to brief State House leaders and committee leaders on the plan next Tuesday, as legislators begin to debate the tax increases he has proposed to help pay for it.
> 
> ...


*South Station Tower still alive and on the boards!* :cheers:


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm still amazed that the city doesn't have a North Station-South Station link. Boston really needs both that and this expansion; hopefully the necessary funding will turn up.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Might It Now Be Go-Time for South Station Tower?*












> Friday, September 27, 2013, by Tom Acitelli
> 
> More Boston developers are switching their apartment plans to condo plans, buoyed by a mad-crazy market that sees condos go fast and for a lot more than they're asking. One of those developers might be Houston-based Hines, which has plans to construct a 49-story tower connecting the train and the bus parts of South Station. The 1.87 million-square-foot spire would be mostly office space, but would also include a 190-room hotel and 155 residential units.
> 
> Hines' website makes clear that it's up to the invisible hand to decide when everything gets under way: "While market demand will dictate the timing of construction commencement, South Station is destined to become a future landmark in Boston." Well, it looks increasingly like the market has spoken: Thomas Grillo at the Boston Business Journal reports that Hines is, indeed, leaning toward condos.




Downtown Boston by Ryan Luli, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Another project revived. :cheers:


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Boston has a bit of a mini boom going on...but this project has been a huge tease all along. Even in the current favorable conditions I give it a 30-40% chance of starting. There has been plenty of chances to start before in the decades-long story of this almost troll proposal.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Height approved by FAA:



citylover94 said:


> According to the FAA South Station Tower was approved this past February to reach a height of 677 feet.




Additionally:



citylover94 said:


> The website for the South Station Tower was recently updated and says construction will begin in early 2017 but no official press release has occurred so the conclusion on archboston was to wait and see as it is unclear how likely it actually is to be built.



Slow as molasses, but this project may be showing signs of movement...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*South Station Tower Would Be One of the Tallest in New England*



> *Plans moving forward for 677-foot spire*
> 
> The plan to plunk a 677-foot, 49-story tower atop South Station, along with two other squatter buildings, appears to be moving forward. Houston-based developer Hines has a new financial backer and has been meeting with city as well as state officials about the project, which dates way back to 1991 and which once included a 759-foot tower in its proposal.
> 
> ...


----------



## hotwheels123 (May 6, 2016)

Office and Residential Tower Proposed Above South Station




> South Station's importance to Boston's transportation network is reflected by the 152,000 passengers that flow through the multimodal transportation hub every day. With convenient access to the MBTA's Red and Silver Lines, in addition to Commuter Rail, AMTRAK, and bus services, Boston's largest railroad station has operatng from an intricate Neoclassical stone building since 1898. A number of ideas to fill the airspace above the station with a skyscraper have been floated in the past, though none have seen the light of day, but a new partnership could finally bring action to the site. Global real estate firm Hines has announced a joint venture with China's Gemdale Properties & Investment Corporation Limited with the intention of redeveloping the property into a mixed-use complex.


----------



## citylover94 (Sep 24, 2015)

New renderings are now up on Pelli's website. Link


----------



## SMCYB (Sep 7, 2013)

Kinda tall but kinda average. I'm tired of blue glass. Blue glass doesn't improve average architecture.


----------



## citylover94 (Sep 24, 2015)

Here is the building from the thin side. This side appears to be a bit more interesting although I certainly don't find this building as interesting or as good a design as Pelli's other design for Boston.


----------



## odurandina (Dec 7, 2015)

from the Boston Herald earlier today....

http://www.bostonherald.com/business/real_estate/2018/10/south_station_tower_may_be_on_track

Maybe — just maybe — the long-discussed South Station tower will be set to break ground soon.

“We are hopeful this will be the last request after decades of work,” Scott Bosworth, chief strategy officer of the MBTA, said yesterday

Bosworth sought and received from the T board a six-month extension on discussions for the huge project.

Hines, the developer, plans to build a 51-story, mixed-use glass tower spiking up out of the transportation hub.

The plan has been sitting in developmental limbo for the past two years after the Boston Planning & Development Agency approved it in December 2016. The T, the city, the developers and other stakeholders have wrangled back and forth about the specifics since, and can continue to do so until April 30, when the T’s extension ends.

Bosworth said the parties are trying to iron out some last details with Amtrak and finalize plans with the developer, Bosworth said.

South Station is a major transportation hub, sitting downtown along the T’s Red and Silver lines. It’s the terminal of all of the commuter rail routes that run south of Boston, and it’s a stop for many interstate buses and trains.

Hines plans to keep the current station building functioning and in appearance largely as is — just with a 678-foot tower sticking out of the middle of it on the 8.3-acre site.

In three major building phases, Hines will create 1.2 million square feet of office space, 321,000 square feet of residential and a 360-room hotel, as well as 895 parking spaces, according to the city.

Boston boards first approved parts of the project in 2006.


----------



## SMCYB (Sep 7, 2013)

Still with the blue glass. How 2011 of them.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

How is this on hold if it never started? Really they were not serious about this until the last few years. Still might fall through though Boston is a good market these days.


----------



## citylover94 (Sep 24, 2015)

It hasn't really been on hold it has been held up by the agreements that needed to be worked out with the MBTA, Amtrak, FAA, and the city of Boston. The latest news/rumor on this based on a recent meeting with the MBTA board is that Amtrak has to sign off on one last agreement and this should be set to go and if it doesn't start by April Hines will not be given another extension and will be forced to pull their proposal.


----------



## odurandina (Dec 7, 2015)

*Let's roll!*
*Project ramping up!!*


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

Work on long-delayed South Station tower may finally start



> It sounds wild — a sleek skyscraper rising nearly 700 feet above South Station, an aging transportation hub that’s swarmed by thousands of commuters daily.
> 
> Indeed, the complications — and costs — involved in pulling off such an engineering feat mostly account for why the project hasn’t gone forward since it was approved by the city more than 13 years ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## odurandina (Dec 7, 2015)

*It's official: 
South Station Tower to begin construction January 2020....... *

A lot of recent activity behind the scenes getting new financing,
and clearing hurdles with Mass DOT & Amtrak.

But we're finally here. :cheers:

https://www.bizjournals.com/boston/...-south-station-air-rights-tower-to-start.html

pared
Nearly two decades after Texas development giant Hines first pitched plans to build an office, hotel and residential complex atop Boston's busiest transportation hub, the massive air-rights project is finally moving forward.

Hines and investors APG Asset Management U.S. Inc. and Dune Real Estate Partners have closed on the South Station air-rights agreement, including financing, a spokesperson said. The project team intends to start the project on spec - that is, without a tenant pre-leased - with Suffolk Construction as the general contractor.

"Today marks another milestone in the South Station Air Rights project and we are another step closer to construction, which will be starting in January," David Perry, senior managing director at Hines, said in a statement on Christmas Eve....

• A 678-foot, 1.115 million-square -foot tower with 768,ooo square feet of office space, 347,000 square feet of residential space and 8,ooo square feet of retail space

• A 349-foot, 473,000-square-foot residential or hotel building with 8,ooo square feet of retail space

• A 279-foot, 552,000-square-foot office building with 13,000 square feet of retail space;

• A 106,000-square-foot expansion of the South Station bus terminal above the tracks of the existing South Station Head House and existing bus terminal

• A five-level, 895-space parking garage.
contd


----------



## raider12 (Jun 10, 2011)

meh, at least its glass , we dont have a lot of that still. Another boring addition to the flat , boring skyline


----------



## odurandina (Dec 7, 2015)

Dull boring squat skyline Downtown: *Yup. * 

To ordinary members of Earth, Boston seems like an alternate reality/ endless head scratcher. SF, Seattle and Vancouver go tall with the core and flank residential right up to 380~440' (in their flanks). Boston swings 75'~125' below them (throughout). They mightn't eclipse 20k/ sq mi (soon), but 15k/sq mi is coming. 
If nothing more, Boston shines with its consistency. 

Boston's squat offices well reflect the exodus of the banks 12 years ago... and the current lab/tech office market. We're building a lot of square feet. But it's not Manhattan, Seattle or SF. The height is what it is. 

Yet, little by little it's filling in along here, there and elsewhere in Boston's dull way with some highrises, & Downtown becoming more urban (see list).

Glass--well it's not all bad: there's the recent stuff--and some more soon on the way for Downtown, West End & *the MCD 
(the area east of Back Bay/).... 

1. Winthrop Square West Tower 691' u/c, glass
2. Millennium Tower 685' (2016), glass
3. South Station Tower 677' u/c-Jan/2020, glass
4. 1 Congress 601' site prep, glass
5. Harbor Garage tower 600' moving forward, glass
6. Winthrop Square East Tower 579' u/c, glass
7. 50 Sudbury 547' -- topped
(not glass--but the skin skillfully enriches the garage & JFK Fed plaza)
8. 1 Post Office Square glass 516' u/c 
the change from drab pomo to glass curtain wall is good for a net gain of (2)
9. "Tub" on Causeway Office 510' topped, glass
10. Hub on Causeway Residential 496' to open soon, glass
11. Garden Garage 485' u/c, lots of glass
12. Avalon Nashua St 449' (2016), nice quantity of glass
13. Atlantic Wharf 436' (2012), lots of glass.
14. Columbus Center over i-90 420', (approved 2007/ soon to make a return)
15. 125 Lincoln St 370' proposed, looks to be a lot of glass
16. South Station #2 349' 
17. Congress Garage Residential #2 342' Phase 3 of Congress Garage
18. Hook Lobster 305' (moving forward) glass
19. Parcel 25 300' (coming soon)
20. Parcel 26 300' (coming soon)
21. South Station #3 249'
22. Lovejoy Wharf 215' (2017) brick w/ some glass
23. 104 Canal 190' brick
24. Dock Square regular curtain wall
25. 55 India ~180' trying to hard to be 'something' curtain wall
26. Valenti Square hotel 175' regular curtain wall
27. Congress Garage #4 
28. Congress Garage #5 
29. Congress Garage #6 
30. Haymarket Hotel brick


Back Bay and the Fenway: There's a lot more ~260 to ~415' coming.
Nothing wild. It's Boston. 



*Midtown Cultural District, comprises the Theater District + parts of Bay Village & Chinatown planned for residential & hotel development ranging between ~260-420'.


----------



## odurandina (Dec 7, 2015)

Cojapo said:


> There is a 31 story, aprox *325 feet,* tower called 45 Province going up right now...


367 feet architectural. :cheers:
here's a list of recent highrises approved/uc/completed. 

https://archboston.com/community/threads/development-map-and-chart.3920/page-11#post-357792


----------



## odurandina (Dec 7, 2015)

Weighlander of aB found this cool construction sequence video and posted it.

Such is the nature of so many highrise opportunities in Boston: challenging obstacles... 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=zm3JNciahIM&feature=emb_title


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223353736011096064


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

This tower was able to restart May 25th after a long delay due to Coronavirus. 
https://www.bizjournals.com/boston/...ston-construction-sites-can-reopen-today.html


----------



## tetzlaffalex (Oct 15, 2016)

towerpower123 said:


> This tower was able to restart May 25th after a long delay due to Coronavirus.
> Boston construction resumes May 18 - Boston Business Journal


You’re missing a spire on your tower lol


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

April 2 by me


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

The tower itself isn't under construction yet. That's for the expanded bus station.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

DZH22 said:


> The tower itself isn't under construction yet. That's for the expanded bus station.


Lol, I had no idea! I saw something going up and thought that was it...


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

On the station platform:
IMG_3945 by Bos Beeline, on Flickr


----------



## odurandina (Dec 7, 2015)

Big trusses will stabilize the ~1000 space garage/bus station expansion and 349' hotel above the future N/S rail link tunnel boring.
(photos: Beeline, aB)



Dozens of piles were installed during the Big Dig >20 years ago.
Here they're laying over 100 additional piles for the main tower.
Note the massive pile/column that will support one of the huge arches!!
(photos; Beeline, aB)


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Wait a minute... @odurandina Are you Bee Line from archBoston?


----------



## odurandina (Dec 7, 2015)

A Chicagoan said:


> Wait a minute... @odurandina Are you Bee Line from archBoston?


No, i believe Beeline is actually a Boston Redevelopment Authority person or inspector with the City.
edit: *See anything unusual *in the photos of the dig site?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

odurandina said:


> No, believe Beeline is actually a Boston Redevelopment Authority person or inspector with the City.


Oops, I saw you post their photos and didn't notice that you gave credit, so I thought those were your own photos.


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

odurandina said:


> No, i believe Beeline is actually a Boston Redevelopment Authority person or inspector with the City.
> edit: *See anything unusual *in the photos of the dig site?


I think Beeline is just retired and enjoys walking around for updates.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* In Boston, the new South Station tower will bring much-needed transit upgrades*
Apr 27, 2021
The Architect’s Newspaper _Excerpt_ 

With President Biden’s proposed $2 trillion American Jobs Plan in the hands of lawmakers, infrastructure has become part of our national conversation. In Boston, one of the largest transportation infrastructure projects in the city’s history is underway in the venerable South Station, promising to transform the complex into a world-class ground transportation center the city has long needed.

What makes the project possible is the sale of the air rights over the station and construction of a 51-story, 678-foot tower that will combine office space with residences. The developer is the Houston-based Hines and the architect is New Haven-based Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects.

Both Hines and Pelli Clarke Pelli declined to be interviewed for this article. But officials at the Boston Planning and Development Agency (BPDA), formerly the Boston Redevelopment Authority, called the project “a grand new entry to the city” that will knit together the South Station rail complex with the adjacent bus terminal, now awkwardly disconnected.

More : In Boston, the new South Station tower will bring much-needed transit upgrades


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 20: (the crane is visible on the right)*

Boston, Massachusetts by Sharon Hahn Darlin, on Flickr


----------



## odurandina (Dec 7, 2015)

photo Beeline aB

Did y'all catch the ~5 foot square column that will support
the main tower/ below one of the lobby arches? !!
Holy Hudson Yards Batman.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405323488181772288


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 18:*

IMG_5406 by Bos Beeline, on Flickr


IMG_5415 by Bos Beeline, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Suffolk Hires Trammell Crow's Boston Head To Lead New Investment Push*
Bisnow _Excerpt_
Oct 5, 2021

Suffolk, one of the nation’s largest construction firms, has hired a former Trammell Crow leader to spearhead the company's real estate investment efforts.

The Boston-based firm named Charley Leatherbee as president of Suffolk Capital, it announced this week. Leatherbee will focus on co-general partner investments with developers nationwide. Coinciding with the hire, Suffolk rebranded its investment arm from Suffolk Ventures, a representative said Tuesday afternoon.

...

Suffolk, founded in 1982 by Fish, has grown to include a massive nationwide construction footprint. Its Boston projects include the 51-story South Station tower and the billion-dollar Winthrop Center and various multifamily, educational and healthcare facilities. 

More : Suffolk Hires Trammell Crow's Boston Head To Lead New Investment Push


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Boston Office Absorption Turns Positive As Lab Conversions Take Space Offline *
Bisnow _Excerpt_
Oct 8, 2021

The market recorded 307K SF of positive absorption in Q3 — meaning tenants took up more space than they vacated across the market — after a total of 5.5M SF of negative absorption amassed over the past six quarters, according to Colliers research. 

...

No new major leases have been announced this year at One Congress, One Post Office Square, the South Station redevelopment or Winthrop Center. Leasing interest for the towers has picked up, researchers said, adding that tenants have emerged on the market that could fill some of those large holes.

More : Boston Office Absorption Turns Positive As Lab Conversions Take Space Offline


----------



## odurandina (Dec 7, 2015)

photos by Beeline, aB







The above photos show the bus station expansion, 900 space garage, & retail podium. Pile installation for the main tower now going at full speed. It will be a few more months--but once complete, the tower's rise will be fast, (*with 350', and 250' highrises to follow going up above the transportation/retail/garage podium).

The thing that makes this project (really) amazing is the Ted Williams/Ft Point Channel Tunnels & Red Line tunnels of the Big Dig run 1-2 levels below South Station's 13 tracks. Most of the complex *sub*structure of piles/ trusses, and underground columns that support the tunnels and current expansion was laid >20 years ago. It would have been impossible to install the needed additional underground network of trusses and columns after the tunnels were built (not to mention, ripping up NEC/Amtrak/Commuter Rail tracks. The substructure/ along with the Ft Point tunnels is* crazy/* most complex engineering in the Big Dig.

photo: "Site Builder/" Skyscraper City/ *click for large image


Unfortunately, there is still no news about the US Post Office move to Southie/Dorchester that will bring about the track expansion to 16 or 17 tracks.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

reminds me of Hudson Yards in NYC.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

odurandina said:


> photos by Beeline, aB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good! Don't waste money on that. Build the North-South Rail Link; it's a much more permanent and worthwhile investment, and can be built for much, much less than the last fabulous study claimed, and would foster the full modernization and electrification of Boston's commuter rail system. Don't lock the metro into an antiquated system by investing in a space-wasting railyard expansion on valuable downtown land!


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

A Chicagoan said:


> There's no single height limit in Boston, it varies according to FAA regulations. Some areas of Boston could theoretically have a supertall. (@DZH22 Correct me if I am wrong.)


There's a 1000' FAA limit in many places but that is to sea level. I'd say realistically we could get something around 950' in either Back Bay or Kendall if our leaders had the guts to allow it to happen.


----------

